# eleaf iPower - Customisation and Custom Logo question



## Anneries

Hi guys,

I did a search on the forum and online, but no help. I have one of the eleaf iPowers with the option to add a custom logo, but it does not matter what I do, the moment I load anything else except for the standard logo it gets all scrambled up.

So my question is, how do you edit the picture and to load correctly? Any help will be appreciated.

Edit: Uploaded picture of what it looks like, but cant upload the .bmp file

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

Are you using the correct dimensions for the logo you are trying to use?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Anneries , 
According to the user manual the logo has to be a 96 x 16 monochrome bmp. Not a lot of real estate to play around with, unfortunately.

*How to put custom logo in the device?*
Download the file on our official website, plug the device in with USB cable, and double click the EleafUpdate.exe. Then click “LOGO” and open the image you choose to put it in the device. Finally press the fire button twice in quick succession when the device is powered on to enter logo on/off interface and press up or down button one time to turn on/off logo.
Note:
1. Please make sure the image you choose is a monochrome image of 96*16 pixel in the format of bmp.
2. If you fail to put the custom logo in and the device shuts down, press the down button one time to restart the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13

Where do you get that size logo

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Make it yourself in ms paint, or copy one from Internet, resize to 96x16 pixels, format in Bl￼ack and white, save as a monochrome bmp, then use the logo button on updater to add to device.
Here is mine...


----------



## Anneries

Thank you I have done all of the above, as per instructions on the web and in the booklet, can you believe I actually read the booklet. But it just doesnt want to work for me. The logo in the attached picture should read "Andries" for this one I took the original eleaf logo in the downloaded file, modified it in gimp with my name across all the available space, saved the file but once I uploaded it it skewed it. the same happens if I just add two random pixels to the original logo.

But I will keep on keeping on and will figure this out before I upgrade to another mod, which might happen sooner than I think.


----------



## Anneries

Got the logo sorted. Was an issue with the type of BMP I saved.

Next up I got tired of the font they used on the interface. So updated it to a 7panel led style font.

should have taken a before pic I guess...


----------



## sgtrobbins

so i got my logo to load on to my eleaf ipower but when it loads onto my mod it only shows a portion of it not the whole logo. ive been trying to get it to upload properly but its not giving me the whole thing and ive tried numerous photos. i have in on monochrome and at 96x16pixels on a bmp image.


----------

